# No Bacon Sarnies Then....



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Gulfnews: UAE bans import and sale of pork 'as a precaution against swine flu'

And there was me hoping for a Waxy's brunch on Friday, turkey bacon? Yuk!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Uh oh. Words fail me...


-


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Uh oh. Words fail me...
> 
> 
> -


And to think!! its impossible for the flu Virus to be carried in meat, its airborne...



.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

mayotom said:


> And to think!! its impossible for the flu Virus to be carried in meat, its airborne...
> 
> 
> 
> .


This is Dubai mate, did you not know PIGS CAN FLY.....


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> This is Dubai mate, did you not know PIGS CAN FLY.....




If WAM says so then its Fact....

take a look at this one ME airlines see capacity grow 11% in past year but then there is a link to the story how they can't fill all these extra seats, I don't understand why this is the case when the economy is booming so much and there are still so many people moving here, UAE issues more residency visas that it cancels - minister. thats 200,000 more people here than there was 6 months ago.

I'm glad I'm part of this economical wonder


.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And I'd love to know where they all are, cos the roads are so quiet these days...


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Gulfnews: UAE bans import and sale of pork 'as a precaution against swine flu'
> 
> And there was me hoping for a Waxy's brunch on Friday, turkey bacon? Yuk!


Beef bacon's not bad...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Del said:


> Beef bacon's not bad...


That's like saying Barbican's a fair substitute for Stella mate....


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> That's like saying Barbican's a fair substitute for Stella mate....


Ah, but you won't get thrown in jail for driving under the influence after a few beef bacon sandwiches!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Del said:


> Ah, but you won't get thrown in jail for driving under the influence after a few beef bacon sandwiches!


Well as we all take the cheap and plentiful taxis mate I'm sure we wouldn't know. That drink driving lark, you really don't want to go there. Not worth it for 50Dhs or whatever...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Anyway this swine flu - it's makes you pig sick and you come out in rashers....


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Anyway this swine flu - it's makes you pig sick and you come out in rashers....












Boom! Boom!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Anyway this swine flu - it's makes you pig sick and you come out in rashers....



Just keep taking the oinkment, or you'll get taken away in a hambulance...


-


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I did hear that Winnie the Pooh and Piglet were walking through the woods.

Piglet was thinking to himself "I am so glad I have a friend like Winnie the Pooh. He is the best friend in the whole wide world"

Winnie the pooh was having thoughts of his own "If that little *$!* sneezes on me, he's dead"


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I woke up not feeling well so I phoned the Swine Flu helpline..… What a waste of time, couldn’t understand a word, all I got was crackling.


My daughter woke up this morning in pigtails. Should i be worried?


My mate say's he's got swine flu. I think he's just telling porkies though!

A bear, a lion and a pig meet in the forest.
The bear said, “If I roar in the forests of North America, the entire forest is shivering with fear.”
The Lion said, “If I roar on the great plains of Africa, the entire savannah is shivering with fear.”
The pig said,”Big deal. I only have to cough, and the entire planet ****s itself.”


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> I woke up not feeling well so I phoned the Swine Flu helpline..… What a waste of time, couldn’t understand a word, all I got was crackling.
> 
> 
> My daughter woke up this morning in pigtails. Should i be worried?
> ...


I've just been to get tested for swine flu. I've not been to Mexico, but I've slept with some pigs in my time..


----------



## thecork (Apr 20, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> This is Dubai mate, did you not know PIGS CAN FLY.....


They said pigs can't fly...we say, what next? Nakeel...

I can see it now...haha.


----------

